# Armstrong Co Kittanning area



## ldybug34 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi everyone. I live in the Kittanning area. I am looking for other pickers that might be interested in getting together and looking for new spots to hunt. I don't always feel safe going alone and would prefer to have somebody to go with for safety. I love finding morels. Last year was a bad year for me due to the ticks but I am hoping to do much better this year. If anybody is interested please email me at: [email protected]


----------



## shroomer (Mar 4, 2013)

sent you an email Names Troy


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Ladybug, my cousin died from tick fever many years ago and my Dad got Erlichiosis/tick fever last year and was very sick. We are in the forested area of the Ozarks and heavily tick infested. We switched our protection to a product called Sawyer that is made with Permethrin, a natural but lethal to ticks product. We buy it at Wal Mart and I have not had a tick on me since switching. You put it on your clothes, shoes and let it dry. It stays effective up to 6 weeks. While it is still wet it is LETHAL TO CATS but not when it is dry. Good luck, God bless and kindest regards...


----------



## ldybug34 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Garden for the info on a good tick product. I will definitely be buying some. Not worth the risk of Lyme's disease. Thanks Schroomer. I got your email and responded a few min. ago. Hoping to hook up.


----------



## avidpicker (Apr 15, 2014)

I tried sending an email but the link would not work. Im new to this site, i havent had any luck in my 6 years looking for morels.Hopefully this is the year


----------



## ldybug34 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello avid picker. I don't always have luck either but I am hoping to get out more this year. II think they are just barely up here in Armstrong. If you want to send me a private message, you have to click on my email link above. If the link doesn't work you can copy and paste it or write it down and then type it in. Or you can give me your email addy and I will contact you. I prefer not to put my phone # on here. I am going to find some new spots this year hopefully. Good luck to you too.


----------



## avidpicker (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks,pm sent.


----------



## ldybug34 (Apr 1, 2014)

went out this morning with no luck. Not sure if they are up yet here in Armstrong. Saw lots of sycamore trees.


----------



## shroom36 (May 5, 2014)

Found 15 greys on Saturday the largest being and 1 1/4 tall and about the size of a dime.. and 8 greys today. tallest being 2 inch and just a bit bigger than a dime,.. . kittanning area..


----------



## ldybug34 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey Shroom36 I am jealous. I went out for the past 3 days and haven't found anything but a lot of briar patches. If you ever want to get together and hunt new spots let me know. I would love to have a hunting partner. My hubby doesn't like to go in the woods. I try to go out everyday if possible.


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Good luck Penn....


----------



## ldybug34 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Garden. Went out today and found some Leeks and one lone yellow morel. Very small and almost dried out.


----------



## shroom36 (May 5, 2014)

Found about 5 today small greys.. Looked hard to find them.. will continue search and keep ya posted.. ldybug I have a spot if it picks up I show ya a place to go.. I get more than enough for me.. a few years ago I came out with 2 five gallon buckets full..


----------



## ldybug34 (Apr 1, 2014)

Shroom36 That would be wonderful. If you want some ramps I can show you where to find them. Just happened to stumble across them yesterday. I have been trying to scout out a few new places this year. My good spots quit producing bc of all the briars and trees falling down.


----------

